# New member of the family



## Alex_B (Dec 28, 2006)

got this Voigtländer for christmas (guess I should have removed the dust before taking pictures of it):

1:






2:





3:





4:


----------



## markc (Dec 28, 2006)

Aw! Cute!


----------



## fmw (Dec 28, 2006)

It is in super condition.  Congratulations.


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great from here! Get him cleaned up and run a roll of film through that bad boy.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 28, 2006)

terri said:


> Looks great from here! Get him cleaned up and run a roll of film through that bad boy.



How can you tell its boy?


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 28, 2006)

it's a beaut! :thumbup:


----------



## Karalee (Dec 28, 2006)

Gorgeous! I want one!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2006)

Karalee said:


> Gorgeous! I want one!



well, they are not really too expensive over here I think, at least not on car boot sales.

And yes, he or she needs cleaning and some film


----------



## Don Simon (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice find! I see the magic words (Color-Skopar). Shutter speeds all the way to 1/500!? That's some high-tech stuff there! My Vito only goes to 1/125.
Have you checked the meter yet? I found the meter on my Vito BL was still accurate... er until I started taking it apart to clean it, then it stopped working


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:


> How can you tell its boy?


Can't tell you that, big guy. Gotta keep some secrets under my hat.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 29, 2006)

And here I was expecting pictures of a child.



:scratch:


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2006)

EBphotography said:


> And here I was expecting pictures of a child.
> 
> 
> 
> :scratch:


And so it is - it's a boy!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2006)

EBphotography said:


> And here I was expecting pictures of a child.
> 
> 
> 
> :scratch:



IN THE COLLECTOR'S CORNER ????

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice shape! I had one of these and the Skopar is really a great lens. Try some BW film, you'll be amazed at the sharpness.


----------

